# Why should I use my slow cooker?



## clairebear (May 14, 2010)

We had a slow cooker as a wedding present about 8 1/2 years ago and I have only used it once.  It is a largish oval one.  Why should I actually use it?  Is it really any different that just simmering something in a casserole on the hob or in the oven?  Is it going to use less electricity?  I just can't figure out why it would be better that cooking the ol'normal way!

Any tips therefore much appreciated!


----------



## BigAL (May 14, 2010)

It's a set it and forget it appliance.  "Shouldn't" have to worry about fire, can be left alone, etc.  

We don't use ours much either, kinda nice for cheese dip, post roast, chili, but I can't say we use it for all those anyway.

We probably use it more if we are going to someones house and need to keep something warm.

I used it to make chili once, was kinda nice since I don't have a stove in my shop/office.


----------



## GB (May 14, 2010)

They are great to use when you want to come home to a dinner that is ready to eat without you having to do anything. You set it up before you leave the house and when you come home you open the door and smell your dinner waiting for you. All you need to do is serve it.


----------



## Selkie (May 14, 2010)

Just as BigAl and GB said, it's a set and forget convenient way for a working person to cook.

I use mine for chili, soups (I make homemade soup about twice a month), stews (it's perfect for a great beef stew), and for one or two person size roast that you want to braise.

I might suggest that you pick up an inexpensive book on Crock Pot Cookery and give a few recipes a try. I think the more often that you use it, the more you will come to appreciate it as a useful kitchen tool.


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2010)

besides ease of use, crock pots are especially good for braised dishes. so any recipe that calls for a long braise like pot roasts or other one pot meals are perfectly suited for the crock pot. i even like to trim away the fat on a pork shoulder and make pulled pork with it. it's not the same as real bbq, but with a little liquid smoke and bbq sauce, it's a near second.


----------



## clairebear (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips so far!  Do you have a link to that cheese dip recipe BigAl?

So with something like soup or chilli you still have to brown the mince and onions and stuff but then just stick it in with the tomatoe sauce to 'cook in'?  Is it best to cook everything on the low setting?  Would the sauce thicken up enough?  I mean the steam can't evaporate with the lid on can it?

Sorry for all the questions but I really want to get the hang of it.  It seems such a waste that it's just sitting there in the box


----------



## Selkie (May 14, 2010)

For something like chili, the only extra cooking I do is to brown the beef and or pork. I don't saute my onions, but you could in the same skillet after the meat is browned. Everything else goes straight into the crock pot. With my brand (West Bend) "Hi" means a medium-low simmer. "Lo" is a warm setting.

Many times, a long simmer will produce a thickened sauce from the breaking down of tomatoes, potatoes, beans or whatever it is that you're cooking. Yes, it thickens even with the lid on it. And don't be sorry about your questions. Friends help friends!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 14, 2010)

Here's a tried-&-true favorite around here that doesn't require any "pre-cooking" (I HATE to have to do any pre-cooking for a crockpot recipe - for me that defeats the purpose).  The only thing extra you have to do is boil the egg noodles for serving.
 
Breezy Crockpot Chicken and Noodles

One package boneless skinless chicken thighs - OR -  one package boneless skinless chicken breasts (in my opinion, the thighs produce a better & moister end product, but breast pieces work if you’re a white-meat-only fan)
½ a stick of unsalted butter, melted
1 can Campbell’s “Golden Mushroom” condensed soup
1 small packet dry Italian dressing mix
4 oz. container “Chive and Onion” cream cheese
¾ Campbell soup can full of dry white wine (Chablis, Pinot Grigio, Sauvignon Blanc)
One 8-ounce package white button mushrooms, rinsed & halved
Chopped/minced fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley for garnish (optional)
Freshly ground black pepper to taste

Add melted butter, soup, wine, Italian dressing mix, & cream cheese to crockpot.  Whisk until relatively smooth.  Stir in mushrooms & nestle whole chicken pieces into sauce, spooning a little sauce on top of chicken.  Cook on low for four (4) hours (no peeking!). Remove chicken, shred or cut into bite-size pieces, & return to pot.  Serve over cooked egg noodles garnished with parsley & freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## MostlyWater (May 14, 2010)

It omits less heat than a stove or oven does.  However, it's not the healthiest way to cook meats as it cooks in all the fat.


----------



## tlbrooks (May 14, 2010)

I'm not trying to hijack this post but what about size and brand of slow cooker? Should we go big and not be concerned about only filling half way? This is one of those items that doesn't seem to get that much attention and you really don't hear that much about brand names. I know All-Clad makes a great one but I'm not willing to shell out a couple hundred bucks for one.


----------



## Selkie (May 14, 2010)

I have a West Bend 6 qt. (about $30) which I used to use when my kids were at home that I've had for about 25 years, but 90% of what I now cook, gets done in my 2-1/2 qt. Rival ($14)... just the perfect size for 1 or 2 people.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 14, 2010)

A new one came out a few years ago that I'm interested in.  I believe the brand is Hamilton Beach.  Anyway, it's apparently 3 sizes in one, as the heating element accomodates 3 different inserts (small, medium, & large) that come with the unit.  And the last time I checked, it really wasn't that expensive - around $50-$60.  This seems like it would be very useful, since you can make meals for just 2 people or for a crowd without having to worry about fill levels.


----------



## BigAL (May 15, 2010)

clairebear said:


> Thanks for the tips so far! Do you have a link to that cheese dip recipe BigAl?


 
No "recipe" but it's pretty easy.  velveeta cheese, few jalaps, milk, and ground meat.  I never make it the same way twice.  If you can, use ground ostrich meat(also great in chili).   

Probably be able to make a gumbo and etouffee in the crock.  

Not a big fan of the crock, but it can be helpful.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 15, 2010)

BigAL said:


> No "recipe" but it's pretty easy.  velveeta cheese, few jalaps, milk, and ground meat.  I never make it the same way twice.  If you can, use ground ostrich meat(also great in chili).
> 
> Probably be able to make a gumbo and etouffee in the crock.
> 
> Not a big fan of the crock, but it can be helpful.



Big A try chorizo in it next time, it's fantabulous...


----------



## suzyQ3 (May 15, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> A new one came out a few years ago that I'm interested in.  I believe the brand is Hamilton Beach.  Anyway, it's apparently 3 sizes in one, as the heating element accomodates 3 different inserts (small, medium, & large) that come with the unit.  And the last time I checked, it really wasn't that expensive - around $50-$60.  This seems like it would be very useful, since you can make meals for just 2 people or for a crowd without having to worry about fill levels.



We have that one; we bought it a couple months ago. It's very handy to have the three sizes because you can easily overcook/burn food in too big of a vessel, especially since the more recent slow cookers cook hotter, probably due to safety concerns. 

The only con to this model is that it won't please those who want to be able to set it and forget it. It does not have those bells and whistles. It has three heat settings (high, low, and warm), and it has three settings for each of the three sizes. That's it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review.  That would actually work just fine for me, as I never "set it & forget it".  Have never liked leaving electrical appliances on when I'm not home.


----------



## suzyQ3 (May 15, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Thanks for the review.  That would actually work just fine for me, as I never "set it & forget it".  Have never liked leaving electrical appliances on when I'm not home.



Also know that it does not go to "warm" automatically either. 

We've been quite happy with ours, but we're still experimenting with timing. It seems that most recipes cook in less time -- or at least at the lesser of the two times usually given in so many recipes. Again, I think that's a function of modern slow cookers being hotter than the old ones. 

But at least with these three sizes, you can be more assured that you're not using a pot too big. That's the biggest culprit, I think, for overcooking or burning. The pot should be at least 2/3 full, if I recall correctly -- just make sure it's not so full that it might overflow.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 15, 2010)

That's fine, because since I'm home when it's in use, I can switch it to warm or off at will.

It's the 3 sizes that attract me the most because since it's usually just the 2 of us, I always end up making way more food than is necessary just to have the unit I now own filled properly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> That's fine, because since I'm home when it's in use, I can switch it to warm or off at will.
> 
> It's the 3 sizes that attract me the most because since it's usually just the 2 of us, I always end up making way more food than is necessary just to have the unit I now own filled properly.


 
They have an inexpensive 2 qt. model around Christmas time at Wal-mart.  They are so handy I bought three (at $5 each on clearance).  They are perfect for small dishes or a complete meal for two.


----------



## missM (May 16, 2010)

I couldn't do without mine!!  I have just chucked a kilo of shin beef,stock powder, 2 tablespoons of flour, couple of cups of mushrooms, chopped onions some baby carrots, a cup of best red and a cup of water and a good dollop of my daughter's chilli jam in mine and it will be ready later this evening for a terrifically easy Sunday meal.  
Use it.. there are some great slow cooker books about, but use your imagination.
cheers )


----------



## Kathleen (May 16, 2010)

Like many, I love my slow-cooker because I can set it up before work and come home to a finished dinner.  I make soups, stews, and other things in my slow cooker.  I also believe that pre-cooking defeats the purpose.  My favorite recipe is fresh kielbasa with sauerkraut.  It is a meal in itself.  Here is my recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/i-confess-i-have-crockpotophobia-61038-3.html#post865089

~Kathleen


----------



## buckytom (May 16, 2010)

i think i need an oz to american dictiionary.

shin beef? a shank, perhaps?

best red? i'm guessing wine.

chili jam? possibly a thai style sweet chili sauce, such as mae ploy brand.

even if i'm wrong, this recipe sounds pretty good to my imagination, missm.

ok, i loathe to be the one to be a doggie downer in a thread (would rather be a puppy upper ) , but am i the only one who doesn't leave the house when the crock pot's going for fear of a fire? can you really trust the u.l. label on the power cord when you got the crock pot for $20 and it was made in china?

i mean, set it and forget it, but so long as your within earshot of the smoke alarms.


----------



## FrankZ (May 16, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i mean, set it and forget it, but so long as your within earshot of the smoke alarms.




Our smoke detectors are wired to the house alarm so the company will call us on a mobile phone.    That doesn't sound nearly as handy now that I have typed it.


----------



## missM (May 17, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i think i need an oz to american dictiionary.
> 
> shin beef? a shank, perhaps?
> 
> ...


Buckytom  You're right.  Shin beef is cross cut shank - a least an inch thick - with the bone removed.  Because it is from the foreleg it has a lot of connective tissue but very little if any, fat,  and must be slow cooked, but is worth it.

Chilli jam is not a sauce.  It is a jam or 'jelly' in US terms.   We only call completely clear jams 'jelly'.  The jam is made from red bell peppers, and equal qty of small, hot red chillies, sugar and cider vinegar.  My daughter made this one and it is yummy.

"Red' is wine, a Cab Sav in this case. (One for the cook and one for the pot )

I already lost a house in a fire so I hope "they" are right about lightning never striking twice.   I leave mine on.   I think it must be the same brand as yours, it is Chinese and was very inexpensive but is still going well after 5 or so years.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i
> ok, i loathe to be the one to be a doggie downer in a thread (would rather be a puppy upper ) , but am i the only one who doesn't leave the house when the crock pot's going for fear of a fire? can you really trust the u.l. label on the power cord when you got the crock pot for $20 and it was made in china?
> 
> i mean, set it and forget it, but so long as your within earshot of the smoke alarms.


 
No, you're not alone.  As I posted here earlier, I never use my crockpot unless I'm going to be at home.  I don't like leaving electrical appliances running (that includes the washer & dryer too) when I'm not home.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 17, 2010)

I tried the slow cookers a few times, But I guess Im and Impatient, hands-on cooker.  I can definitely see the convenience and benefits of having one for some people.  But even when im making certain soups, stews, chili...  I still enjoy the hands-on,  interactive approach of tasting, adding, mixing, but thats just me   I think mine is in the basement somewhere collecting dust.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2010)

I never leave the crockpot going when I leave the house. But I do like setting it up early in the AM (on a night off) and having dinner ready when I wake up later. I always know when it's time to get up, I can smell dinner.


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my slowcooker for a wedding gift as well 10 years ago, and I use mine occasionally. I also got a slowcooker cook book, which has been quite helpful over the years.  It's great for cooking in the summer since it doesn't heat up the house like the oven does, and as others have said, it's nice to have a hot meal to come home to.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 14, 2011)

Crock pots are great for Sundays.  Invite someone over after church.  Put the meal in the crock pots on Sunday morning and come home to a beautiful meal.  Can't be beat and it makes you look so totally together.


----------



## Claire (Mar 14, 2011)

When I was younger, I often threw food in one, plugged it in, and came home 10 hours later to dinner.  I don't even own one now, and since I live in a 160 year old house, I hesitate to leave anything plugged in, much less turned on!


----------



## LAJ (Mar 15, 2011)

I use mine on lazy Sunday afternoons. I never leave it unattended while at work though. Great when people stop by and just fill up a plate. I use my digital pressure cooker more often. It browns or braises and I love it! Easy clean up. Stick frozen meats or veggies in it and comes out moist and tasty.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine was a gift from my mom, and it just sits unused.


----------



## Claire (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a great sideboard built into my dining room, and it isn't unusual for me to call friends before a party and request a crock pot or three for keeping meatballs, chili con queso, or other sauces and foods hot.  I'll go around town and collect them, clean 'em up, then leave them on the donater's front porches.  Try to return them cleaner than I got 'em.  In my current lifestyle (read that lazy, stay at home, absolutely nothing more than time on my side) I don't need to own one.  But I used to use it a lot when it was a two person working 50+ hours a day household!


----------



## Linda123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Claire said:


> I But I used to use it a lot when it was a two person working 50+ hours a day household!


 

50 hours a day? Wow! I am impressed.


----------



## betterthanabox (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to say when I read this I thought why wouldn't you. I know a lot of people will say that they are great if you work and aren't able to make a meal for your family. As a stay at home wife, I find that they are great on days when I am going to be all over the place, or don't feel like cooking. I found that they are great in the summer! I still want to eat a nice cooked meal in the summer, but don't want to heat up the house or stand over a stove and that fits the ticket. I love to make soups, stews, and roasts in mine. They are also great for potato dishes. If you are having a hard time finding ways to use your slow cooker, I would get a cookbook. They do amazing things!! Getting a cookbook opened my eyes to all kinds of breakfast and dessert ideas that I wouldn't have had on my own. If you have small kids you don't have to worry about them getting burned on it either, since it will most likely be on a counter, and they are usually pretty cool on the outside.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm cooking a roast today in it. my back hurts, it's raining out and i want something delicious and filling! i love using my crockpot.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2011)

The house Buck and l lived in wasn't air-conditioned and here, in Kentucky, the summer temperatures can get to three digits.  As an experiment one June, I cooked all our evening meals for that month in the crock-pot.  It was a very interesting and educational exercise.  I was amazed at the variety that was possible.  Initially, I thought everything would take on some sort of sameness.

It was wonderful.  Almost like being on a mini-vacation.  For 30 days I practically didn't have to cook dinner.

I've also used it to bake cake and quick breads in it.  It's one of the most convenient appliances we own.

Not really "one," because we have 4 different sizes and all are used on a regular basis.

I use the largest one to make applesauce when the apples are plentiful here in the fall.  Yummy delicious stuff.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 2--a little one and a big one. I generally only use them as warmers for a potluck.  Which they do amazingly well.

I always think they give food that is prepared in them a funny flavor--maybe just an overcooked taste?  My sis does an Italian beef that is good--chuck roast with a package of Italian dressing mix and a beer--but most things, especially chicken, I just can't eat.

I did notice that someone (Hamilton Beach?) has one with a lid that latches on--great for traveling to a potluck.  Why did it take them so long to figure that one out?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 16, 2011)

I also have two crock pots, a 6 quart and a 2 quart. Since I live alone, the 3 quart works just fine for 95% of the time making soups and stews for a regular meal with just enough left over for one or two extra meals without having to freeze anything. My freezer is already overflowing, so I don't need to keep anything extra around for very long.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Mar 16, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I always think they give food that is prepared in them a funny flavor--maybe just an overcooked taste?  My sis does an Italian beef that is good--chuck roast with a package of Italian dressing mix and a beer--but most things, especially chicken, I just can't eat.



My husband in particular but I as well find that the end result is often just not that bright or clean in flavor -- just sort of "muddy." We've tried different cookers and recipes over the years, but we've pretty much given up. We currently have the cooker that comes with three different-sized crocks, which is ingenious. We will keep it. But we probably will never use it much at all.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 16, 2011)

Katie H said:


> The house Buck and l lived in wasn't air-conditioned and here, in Kentucky, the summer temperatures can get to three digits.  As an experiment one June, I cooked all our evening meals for that month in the crock-pot.  It was a very interesting and educational exercise.  I was amazed at the variety that was possible.  Initially, I thought everything would take on some sort of sameness.
> 
> It was wonderful.  Almost like being on a mini-vacation.  For 30 days I practically didn't have to cook dinner.
> 
> ...



please share your applesauce recipe!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 16, 2011)

Sparrowgrass and Suzy, I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like food from a crock pot, I was starting to think I was the only one. I agree it all seems to have a "crock pot" flavor, whatever that is.  I also just use mine in a potluck situation to keep food warm.
I do however enjoy cooking in my enameled cast iron dutch oven, long and slow on top of the stove, or in the oven.  I guess I'm just a hands on sort of cook.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2011)

for those who say that crock pots attain a certain weird, common taste after a while, have you checked closely to see that it's been thoroughly cleaned? 

i don 't mean this disrespectfully or as a joke, but the first few times that i've used new crock pots i noticed a sort of film bild up inside the crock that is a little hard to see but can very delicately be felt with your fingertips, especially in the bottom inside corner when cleaning it.

you have to scrub there with great prejudice until the entire inside is perfectly shiny and smooth, like brand new ceramics.

otberwise, i think some may suffer from certain flavours accumulating and actually condensing in tbe crock.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 17, 2011)

That makes 3 of us that hate the crock pot taste!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sparrowgrass and Suzy, I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like food from a crock pot, I was starting to think I was the only one. I agree it all seems to have a "crock pot" flavor, whatever that is.  I also just use mine in a potluck situation to keep food warm.
> I do however enjoy cooking in my enameled cast iron dutch oven, long and slow on top of the stove, or in the oven.  I guess I'm just a hands on sort of cook.



Kayelle, I also love "slow" cooking in enameled cast iron. But we also find that a pressure cooker does a wonderful job with stews and braises and even with some more delicate dishes. 

To Buckytom, thanks for the hint about cleaning, but no, that is not something that we have overlooked.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 17, 2011)

Not the case for me either BT, although it makes sense.  I'm a maniac about no residue whatsoever on cooking pots.  Just ask my "soap stingy" husband who normally cleans them for me, and I do them over again (the *right way*).


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2011)

jacky77 said:


> please share your applesauce recipe!



No problem.  Here it is:

*KATIE’S PINK CROCKPOT APPLESAUCE*​ (Serves 8)​      8 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled and cut into fourths
  ½ cup granulated sugar
  1/3 cup tiny red cinnamon candies
  ¾ cup apple cider
  2 Tbsp. unsalted butter
  ½ tsp. ground cinnamon
  ¼ tsp. salt

    In a 3½-quart or larger crockpot, mix all ingredients.

Cover and cook on HIGH for about 1½ to 2 hours or until the apples are just beginning to get tender.  Remove lid and stir with a wooden spoon to break up larger chunks.  Serve warm or chilled.  *Note:*  This applesauce can be frozen in airtight containers for up to three months.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Not the case for me either BT, although it makes sense.  I'm a maniac about no residue whatsoever on cooking pots.  Just ask my "soap stingy" husband who normally cleans them for me, and I do them over again (the *right way*).



I'm a maniac about that too. Baking soda is my friend.

Hubby, as well as the dishwasher seldom do a good enough job for my taste.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 17, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I'm a maniac about that too. Baking soda is my friend.
> 
> Hubby, as well as the dishwasher seldom do a good enough job for my taste.



I hear you loud and clear, TL.  Is your husband also of the mind that *lids* need little, if *any *attention??


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 17, 2011)

I love my crock-pot but only for certain things: Stuffed Cabbage, Beef Stew, Sauerkraut and sausage....flavors that are supposed to infuse through each other.  I can program mine to click to low, so I do not have to worry about everything cooking down to mush.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I hear you loud and clear, TL.  Is your husband also of the mind that *lids* need little, if *any *attention??



He puts everything in the dishwasher that is allowed to go in it. So the lids aren't a problem. I have him trained to put some stuff on the dish rack for my approval before it gets put away, even if it came out of the dishwasher dry.

He has tried, but he just can't see the dirt I can see.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Not the case for me either BT, although it makes sense. I'm a maniac about no residue whatsoever on cooking pots. Just ask my "soap stingy" husband who normally cleans them for me, and I do them over again (the *right way*).


 
That's called the pre-wash cycle at our place!


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 18, 2011)

I remembered another time I like to use my slow cooker...for Stuffing during holiday season!  I don't like to stuff my turkey, but making the stuffing in the crock pot turns out great.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 18, 2011)

buckytom said:


> for those who say that crock pots attain a certain weird, common taste after a while, have you checked closely to see that it's been thoroughly cleaned?


 
I am going to smack you with my glove and challenge you to a duel--I will put my cleaning skills up against anyone's!! 

(Wooden spoons at 40 yards, how 'bout?)

No, this is not a flavor that develops over time--it is something I notice with almost all dishes cooked in a crockpot. Someone said 'muddy' and 'not bright'--that hits the nail on the head as far as I am concerned.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 18, 2011)

I have never noticed anything peculiar about crock pots and the flavor of food.  Maybe it is the style of recipes that are used more than the cooking vessel.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 18, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I am going to smack you with my glove and challenge you to a duel--I will put my cleaning skills up against anyone's!!
> 
> (Wooden spoons at 40 yards, how 'bout?)
> 
> No, this is not a flavor that develops over time--it is something I notice with almost all dishes cooked in a crockpot. Someone said 'muddy' and 'not bright'--that hits the nail on the head as far as I am concerned.


 
For some reason, this flavor gives me a headache about every time.  I do use my crockpot for things like keeping food hot at a buffet, but that is all!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea what you people are talking about - strange flavors? My crock pot liner is glazed ceramic that is well washed. I believe it's the same material as my ceramic baking dishes, ramekins and the coating on the inside of my Dutch Oven. I've never heard of clean, glazed ceramics imparting a noticeable flavor to anything.

I also don't hesitate to leave it on all night or when I leave then house because it carries a U.L. (Underwriter Laboratories) sticker on the bottom, meaning - this product has been thoroughly test and has built-in safety features to keep it from catching fire. That's the reason for the U.L. listing in the first place!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I have never noticed anything peculiar about crock pots and the flavor of food.  Maybe it is the style of recipes that are used more than the cooking vessel.



I agree with Frank.  I, too, have not noticed any off flavor in dishes prepared in my crock-pot and I've been using it regularly since I bought it in the early '70s.  I cook everything from applesauce, meatloaf, holiday dressing, you name it and there's never been any flavor other than that intended.

In fact, I cooked yesterday's corned beef in the crock-pot and it was the best I've ever made.

I am a clean freak.  Came from a medical household where dishes, utensils, silverware, cookware, etc. were cleaned to nearly surgical standards, so I know everything used in our kitchen is thoroughly cleaned.

Selkie brings up a good point about the material crock-pots are made of, so I am a bit puzzled why there should be any flavor alteration because of the vessel in which food is cooked.

Oh, well.  That's why we're all free to make our choices.  I just know that you'd better not take my crock-pot away.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 18, 2011)

If my deceased mother had not given it to me, I would say -- take my crockpot please!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

I use my crockpots all the time.  No problems.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 18, 2011)

But do you cook in them or just keep fish?


----------



## suzyQ3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think some are misunderstanding and taking too literally what I posted about my husband's and my objection and, to be frank, downright aversion to the end result of just about every recipe we've tried with the various slow cookers we've purchased over the years. 

It's not an "off" flavor or a dirty or "muddy" flavor as in residue left in the pot or a spoiled taste or anything like that. It's just that we tend to like very distinct, fresh, and bright flavors. 

And when you listen to or read advice from slow cooker experts (cookbook writers, etc.), you should notice that much of it is precisely how to avoid the problem. 

Plus, to achieve flavors or results that we WOULD like seemed to involve steps and procedures that seemed counter to the whole "easy" or "one-step" selling point. So what then was the point, we asked ourselves.

So we just came to the conclusion that we didn't need an appliance that was inherently a problem that needs to be solved. Each to his own, and if you love you the results you get, that's what matters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> But do you cook in them or just keep fish?


 
Fish stew!


----------



## chopper (Mar 18, 2011)

I love my crockpot. You can even get liners so that the clean up is even easier. My favorite thing to make in it is pulled pork. I think I will make that soon since I have a pork roast in my freezer!


----------

